# Festivus at the Fort



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Who closed the other thread about the get together at Fort Fisher on July 14th?

We need to know how many yaks are going to be there. If we have several I will not bring the "Barney Boat". It does not have a place for a milk crate. 

Bill is bringing one, John is bringing one, Ryan (uncdub) has one if he is coming. Who else is bringing one??

We need a roll call. 

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah I am coming and can fish at least on Saturday. I will bring my kayak. I dnot have any comnformations yet but I will probably bring a person or two with me. What time is everyone tryimg to get out there. I am contemplating driving down Saturday morning but I dont know yet.

John


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

*No yak.*

I'm shooting for Friday after work leaving Sunday early afternoon. Wendy and I will be staying at party central!

YEEE HAWWW!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Names*

This looks like a good list of "I'm in"

Darin with possible guest
John (narpoit) plus 1-3 people possibly
Ryan (firespyder)
Danny (luvs2fish)
Bill (BStarling)
1badF350 with Girfriend
CatchBatter&Fry

Anyone else???

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I unlocked them darin.*

Done


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Thanks Ryan*

Bill had a cell phone accident. You may want to shoot him a pm with your cell #. I gave him what I have but I can't remember if I changed it when you told me you switched numbers. 

Looks like we have 10 at the moment. With 2-3 yaks.

Darin


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> Done



stay away from the brown stuff in a bag.....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i'll definitely have the plastic toy ship if i make it out there. probably wont know for sure until that week though.

the blacktips should be here for you boys either way, they're startin to show pretty good. clyde and i put some on the sand last night.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

OK my girlfriend is freaking out about potentially being the only girl there.
Is anyone considering bringing their wives, girlfriends, etc.? 
Oh God...please say yes.


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

Yea My Wife Will Be There,she Was Freakin Out To,glad Yours Is Coming


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ryan are you...*

...catching in the same old place?

Bill



uncdub13 said:


> i'll definitely have the plastic toy ship if i make it out there. probably wont know for sure until that week though.
> 
> the blacktips should be here for you boys either way, they're startin to show pretty good. clyde and i put some on the sand last night.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I was thinking about driving up early AM Sat. I would have the GF in tow as well. I do not have a yak.

I won't know until a little closer to the even though.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*You don't have to have a*

yak to attend the festivities. There will probably be several there. :fishing: 

Bill said he would yak all the baits out for everyone. He said he was leaving his rods at home and was gonna yak baits out all day. 
 opcorn:  

Just ribbing ya Bill. 

Head on up and help us drag some big ones up on the beach. 

Last year I filleted a 6'er. It was not bad at all. You will definately break a sweat cutting one of those things up. You just have to make sure you ice the meat down quickly. 

Darin


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

My Boss Just Gave The Ok To Have Most Of The Week Off,i Just Have To Work Sun And Mon Night So I'll Be Getting Down Tuesday And Staying Til Sunday.thanks For All The Good Advice On The Pontoon,i Think I'll Leave It Here.and By Fishing All Week I'll Have Plenty Of Bait For The Gettogether Saturday.i'll Problably Try To Get Some Blues,i've Had Great Luck For Shark On Them In The Past.i Need Sugestions On A Good Cheap But Nice Motel And If Anyone Else Is Getting There Before Saturday Let Me Know And We'll Soak Some Baits.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Count me in. Have yak, Penn 9/0 loaded with 80lb mono, 545GS loaded with 50lb Power Pro, and I'm not scared to stay at the North end.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ill hit bill up with the number.*

My Girlfriend might be along as well. WHo knows, she is most certainly invited if she wants.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Scared....Nope.*



Carolina Rebel said:


> Count me in. Have yak, Penn 9/0 loaded with 80lb mono, 545GS loaded with 50lb Power Pro, and I'm not scared to stay at the North end.



Youll be in good company Im sure.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

CATCHBATTER&FRY said:


> And If Anyone Else Is Getting There Before Saturday Let Me Know And We'll Soak Some Baits.


We plan on leaving Ashburn around 3-4am Friday Morning. I think it's about 7 hrs so I hope to be there noonish on Friday.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bstarling said:


> ...catching in the same old place?
> 
> Bill


yeah, the normal WB spots.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Count me in as well, I'll be bringing 1 or 2 other friends (new to fishing in general). I dont have a yak, but I have several sharkable reel/rod setups (9/0, 4/0, 3/0). See yall there.

Cane44(David)


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

*Hey Rebel*

I'll be at Freeman Park for Friday and Sat nights. Not sure where but most likely near to the inlet somewhere. Look for an old green Cherokee with crap bolted all over the back and a wooden pallet on top. If you don't see it right off, look behind some of the big 'ol trucks they could be blocking me.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I can definitely be there, I was planning on Oak Island that weekend anyway. I don't have a yak, but I will be bringing my wife so there will be some more company for the ladies. I will probably stay at the Long Beach house, and I will have two spare beds if anyone needs them. Can someone PM me exact time/location specifics?

I look forward to seeing you all, I've never met anyone from this forum so it's time to start!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Geez, we're all gonna have to wear name tags. This is cool.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Numbers*

At this point looks like we have 15 + people attending the Festivus at the Fort. 

Ryan is going to scout out a good location and someone else is going to fish all week for bait. Bill usually shows up with a cooler full of grouper and flounder heads in case no bait is caught. 

Ryan says the Black tips are out there, all we have to do is catch them. That is a good sign.

Looks like that will be another great trip if the weather holds out. 

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bill usually shows up with a cooler full of grouper and flounder heads in case no bai*

Darin, I'll look into the fish parts. I don't know if we need as much as I got last year or not. What you think?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

opcorn: Maaaan livin' in Ohio sucks!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bait*

You brought the bait last year Bill. We had plenty. But we would have been short if you had not brought it. We could not buy a pan fish out of the surf. I hope this year is different.

It would be good if you could get some just in case bait is scarce. Don't forget the bricks. 

I am going to pour a bucket full of 6 oz weights. I have to find a way to hook 3 together. They do not have the brass eyes. They have the molded eyes. Any suggestions?? I thought about zip ties.

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Zip ties can do anything. Anyway I am deff. in and will have at least two others with me. I am still debaiting wether to come down friday night or Saturday morning right now leaning towards Sat morning.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I thought about zip ties*

Yep, what you said.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I am going to pour a bucket full of 6 oz weights. I have to find a way to hook 3 together. They do not have the brass eyes. They have the molded eyes. Any suggestions?? I thought about zip ties.
> 
> Darin


Maybe get some 100lb wire leader and use it to connect three and make a single eye?


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I can bring a bucket load of 8 ouncers if that will help.


----------



## jacobwahoo (May 6, 2006)

| Hi guys at pier and surf.My name is Jacob and I love to FISH!!!!!!!!!!!.I started reading the reports last year and would be nice to meet you guys and fish.I am 11 and my dad is a fishing fanatic. we are interested in yak fishing at the fort. so invite us please also can we bring dogs?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Jacob, Anyone is welcomed.*

Dogs are allowed at Fort Fisher and I may or may not have mine. Who knows.

You will have to buy a pass though, iether 10 dollars for the day or 40 for the year. 

Also Dogs must be kept on a leash at all times. the rangers are very strict about it.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

*Hi Jacob,*

I would not think of going fishing w/out my Black Lab.

The leash must be 6’ or less. I use a piece of 1/8” nylon rope and tie it to my belt while fishing. She’ll follow me around all day as long as I have a fishing pole in my hands. If it gets real hot or she’s tired I tie her to the trailer hitch, she can lie under the XJ in the shade. If your vehicle isn’t tall enough for them to crawl under, bring a small tarp or something to create shade. Make sure to bring a bowl and lots of fresh water!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Kayak Fishing*

I would not call it kayak fishing. It is more like crashing a yak in the pounding surf. We had several flips last year on the return from dropping the baits. 

Jacob, come on down. Everyone is welcome. We will have a blast. I hope the sharks show up like they did last August.

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

just checked dates and it's looking doable... have all the gear, custom 80# rod and Penn Int 80TW spooled with dacron... will bring smaller outfit's also... got riggings, etc... 

no yak though... 

count me in... Dale...


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Wish I could make it. Just invested in a substantial amount of sharking gear and am eager to put it to use. Would also enjoy meeting you folks. Unfortunately, I'm taking the NC Bar exam on July 24-25 and cannot afford to slack off now.  
Best of luck and post some pics for the rest of us!

Rob


----------



## mrtad (Jul 2, 2007)

*I am in!*

I have abeach trip scheduled for the 13-15th. I am staying 1 mile from the beach access. I have typical surf gear and some heavy stuff, but no experience with surf sharking. but I am all in for the Festivus. Driving a 1976 cj7 with big tires. my wife and kid are coming too, but they'll be in the Expedition! look forward to meeting all of you. this sounds exciting.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Come on...*

you're welcome. 

Bill:fishing: 



mrtad said:


> I have abeach trip scheduled for the 13-15th. I am staying 1 mile from the beach access. I have typical surf gear and some heavy stuff, but no experience with surf sharking. but I am all in for the Festivus. Driving a 1976 cj7 with big tires. my wife and kid are coming too, but they'll be in the Expedition! look forward to meeting all of you. this sounds exciting.


----------

